# New and in need of advice



## 22923 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hello all. I am a recent college grad and never really had stomach problems until the semester I graduated. Since I graduated I've had knee surgery, my grandmother died and I've been trying to get into grad school. I have IBS abd GERD and my gerd seems to be getting worse. I am on protonix and just got prescribed Xanax. I'm scared to take the Xanax because I'm afraid it will affect my acid really badly. My doctor thinks all these stomach problems are due to stress. SHould I believe him or try different acid meds?


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

When a doctor prescribed me Xanax back in the day, I had the same concerns as you, but he said "no no, it's _for_ your stomach."However, meds affect people in different ways. My GERD healed the most when I gave up soda pop, caffeine, and when I stopped laying down after eating, though.


----------

